# on-line leak sealing technology في مجال اصلاح التسربات



## blw41372 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
في البداية أتقدم بشكري وامتناني لهذا المنتدي الرائع الذي يمدنا بكل ما هو مفيد.
ما هو تعريف on-line leak sealing technology ؟
وهل هذه التقنية تستخدم في الدول العربية ؟
وأنا في انتظار توضيحكم الكرام
مع خالص شكري


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (31 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
on-line leak sealing technology تعني تكنولوجيا اصلاح التسرب مع استمرار العمليات بدون ايقاف النظام لعدم وجود امكانية نظرا للحاجة وتوفيرا للوقت والجهد . ولكل حالة تسرب توجد آلية خاصة تحتاج الى الخبرة في مثل هذه العمليات بسبب عدم امكانية اللحام مثلا او غير ذلك من العمليات الميكانيكية لحل المشكله .
واقبلوا الاحترام


----------



## blw41372 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أستاذ نبيل و أرجو معرفة المزيد عن هذه التكنولوجيا ولو تفضلت ممكن اعرف
هل يوجد لديكم معلومات عن Furmanite</SPAN> *(**فيرمانايت**) *ومنتجات هذه التكنولوجيا ؟
لك خالص شكري


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم لا توجد هذه الشركة عندنا ( فيرمانايت ) وهي متخصصة في هذه التكنولوجيا اضافة الى اجراء بعض الصيانات للصمامات والمضخات والمعالجات الحرارية وغير ذلك من طرق العزل .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## blw41372 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي توضيحكم يا استاذ نبيل
فأنا أعمل مسؤول تسويق في إحدى الشركات الصينية المتخصصة في تصنيع منتجات هذه التكنولوجيا،
ونأمل أن نتبادل المعلومات عن هذه التكنولوجيا ومنتجاتها مع الخبراء و المهندسين في هذا المجال.
والموقع على الانترنت www.chinaleakseal.com
تقديري واحتِرامي لك ولجميع الإخوة المشاركين الأكارِم.


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (12 نوفمبر 2011)

blw41372 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا يا أستاذ نبيل و أرجو معرفة المزيد عن هذه التكنولوجيا ولو تفضلت ممكن اعرف
> هل يوجد لديكم معلومات عن Furmanite</SPAN>*(**فيرمانايت**) *ومنتجات هذه التكنولوجيا ؟
> لك خالص شكري


بالفعل هذه التكنولوجيا متواجده وتعتبر من اكثر الحلول الامنه في حالة حدوث تسرب في معدات حرجة لا يمكن عزلها او ايقافها الا بايقاف المصنع

انا شوفت عملية حقن في بلوف و فلانشات لمنع التسرب عن طريق فورمانيت

لكن العملية دي مكلفة جدا وخطر جدا وليها ناس متخصصين

لكن ميزتها انها فعالة بس برضه من مشاكلها انك في اول shutdown هتقطع الحاجة اللي انتا حقنتها بيها و تغيرها


----------



## blw41372 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

هل في الدول العربية شركات أو مؤسسات متخصصة بأعمال on-line leak sealing كثير أم قليل؟
ممكن اذكر لي ببعض منها 
واقبلوا احترامي


----------

